

Keep it simple, startup - CalmQuiet
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/28/keep-it-simple-stupid/

======
emsysman
In other words, read _Getting Real_

~~~
swombat
To be fair, this article is a lot shorter than _Getting Real_. So it's more
_Real_ than _Getting Real_ , in a way, I guess.

~~~
coopr
The Getting Real summary is a lot shorter than the article and the book
[http://37signals.com/svn/archives2/coming_soon_getting_real_...](http://37signals.com/svn/archives2/coming_soon_getting_real_the_book.php)
\- short enough now?!

